# Do cats remember each other?



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,

Hope someone can answer this for me. I just bought 2 male tonk kittens which are 14 weeks old and are a gift for my parents. Well I thought I'd try to get the kittens to get along with my 2 one year old tonk cats, one male and one female before I give the kittens to my parents. My question is will this allow me to bring my cats over to their house without having all the hissy fits? Will they remember each other?

Ken


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I would say probably not. At this point, the older cats have staked out their territory, and haven't been around anyone or anything smelling like that cattery since they left. So I would presume it would be unfamiliar to them and they will simply see the kittens as intruders.

I'm facing the same prospect with the possibility that one of Scully's kittens might be coming to live with us again. I would love it if he recognized his mom and his sisters, but I'm not counting on anything :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with Emily. From what I've read, cats separated from each for a long period become strangers. Even if they're siblings. It takes constant contact and refreshing their memory ... perhaps you've noticed how they're always smelling each other?


----------

